# Zeiss/Ikon Box Tengor 54/2



## Battou (Oct 30, 2008)

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 Auto colse up settings 






Bigger Here


This was actiually the first in my collection if you do not count my fathers Ansco Buster Brown. I just figured it was time to take a serious photo of it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 30, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool!  120 film?


----------



## Battou (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks 


Yeah I believe so, I could be wrong but I think it is 120.


----------

